# Close Quarters



## MrFSS (Feb 27, 2008)

Wonder if they don't get out of the way sometime and get hit?


----------



## had8ley (Feb 27, 2008)

Tom;

Many, many years ago when I was a brakeman we had to cover the New Orleans and Lower Coast RR extra board. The RR ran along the Mississippi River levee that inundated the east bank of the river. There was one particular bar room that we would pull up to about 2 p.m. in Port Sulphur, LA. There was ALWAYS a car blocking the track. It was the head brakeman's job to go into the bar room and roust up the owner. When I got inside they had a Daisy May waitress and a blaring juke box. Before I could ask for the owner of the car the waitress handed me a cold one. (Things were a lot different in the '60's on the RR) After an hour the conductor showed up and asked me what was wrong. I told him, "Not a thing~ I haven't paid for one beer yet." He decided to order one for himself and me. Daisy may charged him for two beers and we left after we finished them. He made me ride the caboose with him and tore me a new place you know where. Actually, I was disrupting Interstate Commerce and didn't even realize it. The conductor thought I had been shot or kidnapped.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 27, 2008)

had8ley said:


> Tom;Many, many years ago when I was a brakeman we had to cover the New Orleans and Lower Coast RR extra board. The RR ran along the Mississippi River levee that inundated the east bank of the river. There was one particular bar room that we would pull up to about 2 p.m. in Port Sulphur, LA. There was ALWAYS a car blocking the track. It was the head brakeman's job to go into the bar room and roust up the owner. When I got inside they had a Daisy May waitress and a blaring juke box. Before I could ask for the owner of the car the waitress handed me a cold one. (Things were a lot different in the '60's on the RR) After an hour the conductor showed up and asked me what was wrong. I told him, "Not a thing~ I haven't paid for one beer yet." He decided to order one for himself and me. Daisy may charged him for two beers and we left after we finished them. He made me ride the caboose with him and tore me a new place you know where. Actually, I was disrupting Interstate Commerce and didn't even realize it. The conductor thought I had been shot or kidnapped.


You need to write another book....


----------

